# Acclaim Machines: Frames sinken ins Bodenlose



## TheTransponder (10. Januar 2009)

*Frames sinken bei ACCLAIM MACHINES ins Bodenlose!*

Hallo,
Nach ein paar Jahren spiele ich wieder Machines von Acclaim was es seit '99 gibt. (Natürlich mit XP Patch 1.15)
Das Problem ist, dass die Framerate mit der Zeit immer niedriger wird und ich nicht weiß an was es liegt. Habe schon alle Settings ausprobiert, die es im Control Panel gibt (ohne Erfolg). ERWEITERUNGSBESCHRÄNKUNG/an wie bei AVP1 funktioniert leider nicht.

Auf meinem Singlecore Athlon und einer Radeon lief es ohne Probleme doch auf meinem C2D und einer Gf7900gt gibt es schwierigkeiten. 

Habe mit einem Kern Windows hochgefahren und das gleiche Problem gehabt, also kann es ja wascheinlich nur an der GPU liegen.
Bräuchte man evtl. einen glide Wrapper, nen DX Emulator oder andere Software?

Vielleicht kennt jemand dieses Problem bei älteren spielen auf "moderner Hardware" und weiß gütiger Weise Rat.  (Über finde ich nichts)

Danke schon mal im Voraus!


----------



## TheTransponder (18. Januar 2009)

Habe nach langem Ausprobieren die Lösung gefunden,
falls es noch andere interessiert solche "oldie Games" zu spielen...
Das Problem waren die "Nvidia GPU-Treiber", da sie DX6 anscheinend nicht mehr unterstützen.
Habe einfach ältere 93.XX Treiber installiert und Acclaim Machines und AVP1 läuft ohne Probleme. 
Dafür laufen die neuesten Spiele nicht. Leider.
Also muss man sich enscheiden. 

Wie es aber bei GF 8 und höher aussieht, und ob die Spiele darauf zum Laufen gebracht werden können, keine Ahnung.


----------



## der Türke (18. Januar 2009)

warum entscheiden??

wenn du das spielst ladest du dir diesen treiber bei neuen einfach denn neuen wo ist das poblem?


----------



## klefreak (18. Januar 2009)

der Türke schrieb:


> warum entscheiden??
> 
> wenn du das spielst ladest du dir diesen treiber bei neuen einfach denn neuen wo ist das poblem?




weil es keinen Sinn macht, dass man für jedes spiel immer abwechselnd den passenden Treiber installiert !!

mfg Klemens


----------



## ElfenLied77 (18. Januar 2009)

der Türke schrieb:


> warum entscheiden??
> 
> wenn du das spielst ladest du dir diesen treiber bei neuen einfach denn neuen wo ist das poblem?




...ich hab ja schon viel gehört
...aber das noch nicht 
...heute ist doch Sonntag!

..ich hab auch einen....für jedes Game vorher das passende Betriebssystem installieren
Grüße!


----------



## ElfenLied77 (19. Januar 2009)

@TheTransponder

vielleicht hilft das:

-Rechtsklick auf Game
-auf Kompatibilität
-Programm mit Kompatibilitätsmodus ausführen für:
-und dann 98erSystem oder so....
Grüße!


----------



## der Türke (19. Januar 2009)

es ist sinnlos denn treiber immer zu wechseln???

hää??? biste fauler als das faultier oder was??

lol

das ist eine sache von 5min mein gott hey


----------



## der Türke (19. Januar 2009)

ElfenLied77 schrieb:


> ...ich hab ja schon viel gehört
> ...aber das noch nicht
> ...heute ist doch Sonntag!
> 
> ...




was hat das bitte mit sonntag zu tun?


----------



## TheTransponder (25. Januar 2009)

Mit dem Komp. Modus für Win95, 98 klappte es auch nicht aber danke @ elfenlied
Und um auf den Treiber nochmal zu kommen @ all, 
Um z.B." AvP1" spielen zu können braucht man den Geforce 163.75, ansonsten hat man nur ein schwarzes Bild mit der Hp-Lebensanzeige. Klingt komisch ist aber so. 
Für einige Spiele braucht man eben spezielle Treiberversionen. 
(die zum GLück eben teils nur für solche Probleme gemacht worden sind)
Dank sei den Leuten, die sich dafür einsetzen und Nvidia lange genug damit genervt haben bis diese einen passenden Treiber herausbrachten!


----------

